# Beware of the venom head crab.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I think it was looking for the crowbar. (if you get the reference)


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

damn that's creepy....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Gross. I never played much HL but there's a similarily disgusting creature in Doom3 that looks the same and is the reason I went looking for cheat codes, LOL


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ysh those crabbies in HL when in groups was hard to kill all of them. You always got some face huggers. >.<;;


----------

